# Pulse 22 Bf RDA... interesting!



## Scouse45

What are your thoughts on this little 22mm flavour beast? Collaboration between Tony Brittan from vapor trail channel and vandy vapes! Vandy vapes doing some amazing things! Made to be great for squoking! Single coil flavour atty. Looks pretty good to me!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Petrus

I think I will definitely buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh

Scouse45 said:


> What are your thoughts on this little 22mm flavour beast? Collaboration between Tony Brittan from vapor trail channel and vandy vapes! Vandy vapes doing some amazing things! Made to be great for squoking! Single coil flavour atty. Looks pretty good to me!
> View attachment 93154
> View attachment 93155
> View attachment 93156
> View attachment 93157



Everything looks great except that it has a chuff cap, hate them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

It does come with a 510 adaptor and a standard Delrin drip tip, it seems. I don't see the point of a chuff cap on a 22mm flavour atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

Hands 510 drip tip needed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

I hope our vendors get stock.........


----------



## Huffapuff

This appears to be an interesting design. I hope it works well as I could do with a new BF atty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> What are your thoughts on this little 22mm flavour beast? Collaboration between Tony Brittan from vapor trail channel and vandy vapes! Vandy vapes doing some amazing things! Made to be great for squoking! Single coil flavour atty. Looks pretty good to me!
> View attachment 93154
> View attachment 93155
> View attachment 93156
> View attachment 93157



Interesting build deck.
Airflow designed same as recoil so im sure flavour will be on point.


----------



## Silver

Interesting
Looks great
Nice find @Scouse45 - and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Scouse45

It could appeal to a lot of vapers. Single coils suite a lot of us, small and full of flavour apparently and properly aimed at the squonkers around us! Vandy vapes coming on strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus

@Alex, great video, now I really want....need this atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

This looks great. 
Definitely on my shopping list. 

Wonder how the top airflow will compare to the bottom airflow of the Hadaly? This looks like it has way more air though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I'd be willing to buy this. Design is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

When are vendors getting this


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Alex said:


>



the rda looks pretty awesome but I won't lie I think that steam rabbit caught my eye a little more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Subscribed , looks interesting .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GripZA

It will come with a 510 adapter, so that's sorted. Being a big fan of squonking and single coil flavour chasing, I'll definitely be coming home from the US with one of these 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Mmmmm this looks nice, i might need to buy a new atty soon.


----------



## Attie

Vandy Vapes is really putting out some good stuff. 
Also some good quality products for the price.


----------



## Petrus

Any of you guys tried out the Icon RDA??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Thoughts.
I like it . . . But

my concerns on a mech squonker - im aware of the tiny notch but if the top cap manages to rotate 10 degrees, you have a short (would like to see how secure the cap locks into the slot)

Considering the big airflow and possible short, i would feel more comfortable running this on a regulated squonker if using it as a daily driver

Im not a big fan of chuff caps & postless decks in general, wonder if the squonk action would pull the excess liquid? That hole is pretty high,cant see it replacing my Hadaly but has potential at a great price point, watching this, i want it to be fantastic!


----------



## Petrus

Scissorhands said:


> Thoughts.
> I like it . . . But
> 
> my concerns on a mech squonker - im aware of the tiny notch but if the top cap manages to rotate 10 degrees, you have a short (would like to see how secure the cap locks into the slot)
> 
> Considering the big airflow and possible short, i would feel more comfortable running this on a regulated squonker if using it as a daily driver
> 
> Im not a big fan of chuff caps & postless decks in general, wonder if the squonk action would pull the excess liquid? That hole is pretty high,cant see it replacing my Hadaly but has potential at a great price point, watching this, i want it to be fantastic!


@Scissorhands , no the puls 22 will not pull back the extra liquid, because of the juice channels. The Icon on the other hand will definitely. I think for a 24mm atty that is surely a win. The 510 adaptor makes it even more promising.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Petrus said:


> Any of you guys tried out the Icon RDA??


I love my icon used it non stop for 3 or so weeks very similar in my opinion to the goon however hav not used it in squonk mode at all and I know that's wat u r interested in hearing about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baker

Alex said:


>




@Cespian

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

An issue I have with the design of this one might be fine for tootle puffers (MTL), but it certainly wouldn't do for my long slow DLH's. This little topper is going to get quite hot from the long draws on my preferred low Ω builds. So juice wells that hold excess juice that will boil and degrade instead of letting it be pulled back into the reservoir is a no-no for my vaping style. To me anyway, getting excess joose back out is another benefit of squonking BF RDA's over dripping RDA's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Spydro said:


> An issue I have with the design of this one might be fine for tootle puffers (MTL), but it certainly wouldn't do for my long slow DLH's. This little topper is going to get quite hot from the long draws on my preferred low Ω builds. So juice wells that hold excess juice that will boil and degrade instead of letting it be pulled back into the reservoir is a no-no for my vaping style. To me anyway, getting excess joose back out is another benefit of squonking BF RDA's over dripping RDA's.



Agreed man. Too much juice in the well also creates more spit back


----------



## Scissorhands

Spydro said:


> An issue I have with the design of this one might be fine for tootle puffers (MTL), but it certainly wouldn't do for my long slow DLH's. This little topper is going to get quite hot from the long draws on my preferred low Ω builds. So juice wells that hold excess juice that will boil and degrade instead of letting it be pulled back into the reservoir is a no-no for my vaping style. To me anyway, getting excess joose back out is another benefit of squonking BF RDA's over dripping RDA's.


I may be mistaken, but dont think this atty can MTL. Judging by the large airflow & wide DT, I think its aimed at 2 - 4 second DLH

Im also not a fan of a dedicated juice well on BF DRAs


----------



## Spydro

Scissorhands said:


> I may be mistaken, but dont think this atty can MTL. Judging by the large airflow & wide DT, I think its aimed at 2 - 4 second DLH
> 
> Im also not a fan of a dedicated juice well on BF DRAs



It's AFC could easily be shut down enough for MTL IMO, and with the 510 DT adapter that comes with it any 510 drip tip could be used on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Been 3 weeks now since the last post ......... has any vendor ordered this yet?


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Been 3 weeks now since the last post ......... has any vendor ordered this yet?



We are in the general threads here @KZOR - so vendors are not allowed to respond directly here with incoming stock.

Either make a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum or if the thread starter @Scouse45 wants, we can move the thread to who has stock


----------



## Spydro

KZOR said:


> Been 3 weeks now since the last post ......... has any vendor ordered this yet?



No idea about in SA, but one has been sitting in my mail box for 3 days waiting for me to go pick it up. Maybe later tonight since it's almost midnight and my preferred hours to do errands is the 2AM to 4AM wee hours of the night... or tomorrow night in the wee's.


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> No idea about in SA, but one has been sitting in my mail box for 3 days waiting for me to go pick it up. Maybe later tonight since it's almost midnight and my preferred hours to do errands is the 2AM to 4AM wee hours of the night... or tomorrow night in the wee's.


Looking forward to your impressions @Spydro.


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Looking forward to your impressions @Spydro.



Will do @Andre when I've put it thru the paces long enough to make an "informed" opinion of it. I bought it to use as a squonker on my Reos. It will be running 4mm Ready X Wick (that is also sitting in my mail box), and a new DIY I mixed for it. Flavor rich moist vapor should be off the charts at the approx 88W the build will run at.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## PsyCLown

So have these arrived locally, has anyone here tried it?
@Spydro what are your thoughts?

I have been wanting a decent single coil RDA and this looks like it might be the one.


----------



## Spydro

PsyCLown said:


> So have these arrived locally, has anyone here tried it?
> @Spydro what are your thoughts?
> 
> I have been wanting a decent single coil RDA and this looks like it might be the one.



Just a comparison only, not a recommendation of which to buy...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2-similar-authentic-rda’s-compared.t38446/




... albeit common sense suggests that most likely tootle puffers will probably like the Hadaly more, lung hitters the Pulse more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GripZA

Getting mine tonight from Vapeville.co.za. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GripZA

Putting in some nano framed from coil company. Will add pics later on

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GripZA said:


> Getting mine tonight from Vapeville.co.za.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Who the heck is Vapeville.co.za. Not a physical address on their site - dodgy. I see we have a supporting vendor called Vapeville SA - but no content whatsoever! Wonder if they are one and the same?
Don't tell me it is my friend @Zegee .
Order placed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GripZA

Haha! Nice! They are good friends of mine and amazing guys! One of the just delivered to my doorstep. Amazing service. Now... time to build 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GripZA

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GripZA

Oh yeah!!








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## brentg

Andre said:


> Who the heck is Vapeville.co.za. Not a physical address on their site - dodgy. I see we have a supporting vendor called Vapeville SA - but no content whatsoever! Wonder if they are one and the same?
> Don't tell me it is my friend @Zegee .
> Order placed.



Hi Andre. We working on our subforum soon as we get some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> Who the heck is Vapeville.co.za. Not a physical address on their site - dodgy. I see we have a supporting vendor called Vapeville SA - but no content whatsoever! Wonder if they are one and the same?
> Don't tell me it is my friend @Zegee .
> Order placed.


Hello meneer just some good people I thought you may enjoy doing business with sir 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Check your clearance between coil and airflow tubes  they should fit best when aligned in line with the notch on each side.(not to be mistaken as a rest for your coil jig/rod)

Or is it just the angle messing with me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brentg

Scissorhands said:


> Check your clearance between coil and airflow tubes  they should fit best when aligned in line with the notch on each side.(not to be mistaken as a rest for your coil jig/rod)
> 
> Or is it just the angle messing with me?
> View attachment 97856


That is correct, coils must be aligned with the notches so when you put the cap on, the airflow "thingys" are directly on the coil

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

brentg said:


> Hi Andre. We working on our subforum soon as we get some time.


Was just pulling leg @brentg, but looking forward to hear more about Vapeville.


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Hello meneer just some good people I thought you may enjoy doing business with sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Was it not Vapeville I saw you behind the counter with at the CTICC vape thing?


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> Absolutely. Was it not Vapeville I saw you behind the counter with at the CTICC vape thing?


That's correct sir we were sharing a booth. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

GripZA said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And your verdict so far? I also want to try it on the VT Inbox.


----------



## GripZA

First impressions: feels like I'm vaping on a dual coil RDA. Clouds for days. Flavour is also right up there with the best of them. Smooth and swooshy airflow, and a lot of it. Squonk works amazingly - evenly wicks both sides, and no leaking or juice blocking airflow, no matter how much you squonk, which is unlike the Hadaly. The thing i love the most is that you can pop the top cap and just gooi your juice on without worrying about leaking. Way more versatile than Hadaly, and so much space to build 
Definitely a hadaly killer for me, and i love my Hadaly.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

Damn, silver one is sold out

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Damn, silver one is sold out


If you snooze.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> If you snooze.....


I've had many bf atties recently but I still find myself loving the trusty old Odin. 

It just works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Get more stainless steel!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brentg

Andre said:


> Was just pulling leg @brentg, but looking forward to hear more about Vapeville.


haha all good Andre  Will try and post ASAP. Have a good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

@Andre don't forget to give us feedback once you've vaped on it.. Looking forward to your first impressions.


----------



## Anneries

Scissorhands said:


> my concerns on a mech squonker - im aware of the tiny notch but if the top cap manages to rotate 10 degrees, you have a short (would like to see how secure the cap locks into the slot)



Can anyone confirm how secure the cap locks into the slot? It is the only thing that puts me off this RDA.


----------



## KZOR

Anneries said:


> secure the cap locks into the slot? It


I did not experience any issues. Airflow control still functioned independatly from it.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> @Andre don't forget to give us feedback once you've vaped on it.. Looking forward to your first impressions.


Shall do. Hopefully give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> @Andre don't forget to give us feedback once you've vaped on it.. Looking forward to your first impressions.


And I did get to coil and wick it last week Wednesday @skola.

Around 5 wraps of Clapton Kanthal (26/32 gauge) on a 2.5 mm mandrel, which came out to 0.73 ohms. Ceramic wicking, which surprisingly stayed put in the juice wells and I did not have to do a slanted coil with wick only in one juice well. This is similar to the way I coil and wick (slanted wick here) most of my OL16s.

Over the few days I alternated the same two juices (fruity and a sweet coffee) between the Pulse and the OL16 at a modest 20W on my VT Inboxes.

From the Pulse I got more rounded and full flavours. And I discovered a new flavour note in the coffee juice. The OL16 gives sharper flavour, which I prefer. Certainly more clouds from the Pulse, even with just a small part of one air hole open on both sides - good for my MTL.

The OL16 is extremely oversquonk resistant, but the Pulse I dare say cannot be oversquonked - I tried.

The bigger size, compared to the OL16, took some time for me to get used to. Certainly not unbalanced on the VT Inbox.

Bottom line - a more affordable BF atty with great flavour and good for both DTL and MTL. Easy to build. Oversquonking impossible.

The Pulse will not replace my OL16s, but I like it and will probably use it for sweeter juices for that full, rounded flavour.

Some pictures:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> And I did get to coil and wick it last week Wednesday @skola.
> 
> Around 5 wraps of Clapton Kanthal (26/32 gauge), which came out to 0.73 ohms. Ceramic wicking, which surprisingly stayed put in the juice wells and I did not have to do a slanted coil with wick only in one juice well. This is similar to the way I coil and wick (slanted wick here) most of my OL16s.
> 
> Over the few days I alternated the same two juices (fruity and a sweet coffee) between the Pulse and the OL16 at a modest 20W on my VT Inboxes.
> 
> From the Pulse I got more rounded and full flavours. And I discovered a new flavour note in the coffee juice. The OL16 gives sharper flavour, which I prefer. Certainly more clouds from the Pulse, even with just a small part of one air hole open on both sides - good for my MTL.
> 
> The OL16 is extremely oversquonk resistant, but the Pulse I dare say cannot be oversquonked - I tried.
> 
> The bigger size, compared to the OL16, took some time for me to get used to. Certainly not unbalanced on the VT Inbox.
> 
> Bottom line - a more affordable BF atty with great flavour and good for both DTL and MTL. Easy to build. Oversquonking impossible.
> 
> The Pulse will not replace my OL16s, but I like it and will probably use it for sweeter juices for that full, rounded flavour.
> 
> Some pictures:


Thanks for the feedback @Andre! Those coils sit really high hey, to get the airflow in the right spot I guess.
What attracts me to the Pulse is the safety of not oversquonking. Something I have to constantly keep in mind when using the Hadaly when out and about, which is abit of a pain.
So a tick for flavour and a tick for price.. Hmmm and I see the sirs have an affordable squonker in!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> And I did get to coil and wick it last week Wednesday @skola.
> 
> Around 5 wraps of Clapton Kanthal (26/32 gauge), which came out to 0.73 ohms. Ceramic wicking, which surprisingly stayed put in the juice wells and I did not have to do a slanted coil with wick only in one juice well. This is similar to the way I coil and wick (slanted wick here) most of my OL16s.
> 
> Over the few days I alternated the same two juices (fruity and a sweet coffee) between the Pulse and the OL16 at a modest 20W on my VT Inboxes.
> 
> From the Pulse I got more rounded and full flavours. And I discovered a new flavour note in the coffee juice. The OL16 gives sharper flavour, which I prefer. Certainly more clouds from the Pulse, even with just a small part of one air hole open on both sides - good for my MTL.
> 
> The OL16 is extremely oversquonk resistant, but the Pulse I dare say cannot be oversquonked - I tried.
> 
> The bigger size, compared to the OL16, took some time for me to get used to. Certainly not unbalanced on the VT Inbox.
> 
> Bottom line - a more affordable BF atty with great flavour and good for both DTL and MTL. Easy to build. Oversquonking impossible.
> 
> The Pulse will not replace my OL16s, but I like it and will probably use it for sweeter juices for that full, rounded flavour.
> 
> Some pictures:



Nice to hear that you'll get some use out of the Pulse @Andre. Mine is getting used on a Reo Woodvil, and is making my DIY R&C a perfect vape.

But, comparing the Pulse to an O-16 is like comparing an apple to a strawberry IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pindyman

I must take my hat off to Vandy Vapes...the pulse is an awesome atty for a single coil...loving it right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got around to popping a coil and wick into the Pulse 22. I went for the coil close to the deck and next time I'll leave the legs a bit longer and keep the coil as is and not spaced like I have it this time... never ever use a spaced coil but I did it that way so the coil legs remained short. Pretty easy installation and wicking. Happy they give you a 510 drip tip adapter. Squonks beautifully and doubt you can over squonk and for me this is a big win! Clouds for days but the flavour for me is lacking... I think I need to try again with a compressed coil and longer legs with the coil higher up. Airflow for days and very quickly closed it off to only one hole either side... closing the single airholes to half improves the flavour a lot for me. But the flavour is lacking... I will let it settle and keep going for a few hours and see.






The flavour is improving and I must say I'm impressed with this Squonking Atty but the flavour needs to improve... time will tell and maybe a higher coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> but the flavour needs to improve



That's the problem i had m8. I tried three of my best builds and it just did not deliver. 
In every other aspect it is a great atty but the air just does not hit the underside of the coils resulting in loss of flavor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> That's the problem i had m8. I tried three of my best builds and it just did not deliver.
> In every other aspect it is a great atty but the air just does not hit the underside of the coils resulting in loss of flavor.



Thanks @KZOR I was thinking I had done something wrong... the atty is great in every way except the one that is most important!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @KZOR I was thinking I had done something wrong... the atty is great in every way except the one that is most important!



I had the same issue until I saw in a review that the legs need to be around 13mm in length from top of coil to tip of leg. Made a world of difference. Not hadaly like flavor but the pro for me is the oversquonking bit and better airflow versatility 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got around to popping a coil and wick into the Pulse 22. I went for the coil close to the deck and next time I'll leave the legs a bit longer and keep the coil as is and not spaced like I have it this time... never ever use a spaced coil but I did it that way so the coil legs remained short. Pretty easy installation and wicking. Happy they give you a 510 drip tip adapter. Squonks beautifully and doubt you can over squonk and for me this is a big win! Clouds for days but the flavour for me is lacking... I think I need to try again with a compressed coil and longer legs with the coil higher up. Airflow for days and very quickly closed it off to only one hole either side... closing the single airholes to half improves the flavour a lot for me. But the flavour is lacking... I will let it settle and keep going for a few hours and see.
> View attachment 99402
> View attachment 99403
> View attachment 99404
> View attachment 99405
> 
> 
> The flavour is improving and I must say I'm impressed with this Squonking Atty but the flavour needs to improve... time will tell and maybe a higher coil.
> View attachment 99406


On mine the coil sits quite high and the air hits the underside of the coil. Flavour is great - I prefer it for sweet juices as it gives a more rounded (less sharp) flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman

@Rob Fisher @KZOR the coil needs to be higher...use the ultem tip to judge the length of the legs...basically this will position the top of ur coil just above the airflow so any air will hit the bottom of the coil...since coiling and wicking the pulse I have honestly mot been to put it down

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Pindyman said:


> the coil needs to be higher


I know that but who wants to sit with a coil with 1.5 cm legs .... looks ridiculous and at the same time increases the juice chamber which will minimise your flavor automatically.


----------



## Petrus

Anoth


Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @KZOR I was thinking I had done something wrong... the atty is great in every way except the one that is most important!


Another thing to consider @Rob Fisher , is to close the airflow even more, I see you closed on hole already, close the other one to half, it helped for me.


----------



## Petrus

KZOR said:


> I know that but who wants to sit with a coil with 1.5 cm legs .... looks ridiculous and at the same time increases the juice chamber which will minimise your flavor automatically.


Then I presume the coil will look something like this @KZOR


----------



## KZOR

Petrus said:


> I presume the coil will look something like this



I was thinking more in the lines of .............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Anoth
> 
> Another thing to consider @Rob Fisher , is to close the airflow even more, I see you closed on hole already, close the other one to half, it helped for me.



Yip closed the airflow even more but I think I need to redo the coil...tons of cloud but very little flavour.


----------



## skola

Tony B advises not to close one airflow hole completely but rather close both in equal proportions. That way airflow still hits the coils from both holes on the full length of the coil as opposed to only half the coil when one hole is closed fully.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Ahh im going to sound like a sour Sarah but its because i believe they came so close to a truly great BF RDA, but for the price, still great

Things i wish they would change (pulse v2?)

- raise the clamps/post holes a good 5ish mm ( those long coil legs are decreasing the coil efficiency, for a mech its a bummer) 

- decrease and fine tune the airflow (is anyone using this at max airflow?) They could have used smaller tubes to pin point the airflow , think hadaly/skyline

- and a proper 510 driptip please

But its not my atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Scissorhands said:


> Ahh im going to sound like a sour Sarah but its because i believe they came so close to a truly great BF RDA, but for the price, still great
> 
> Things i wish they would change (pulse v2?)
> 
> - raise the clamps/post holes a good 5ish mm ( those long coil legs are decreasing the coil efficiency, for a mech its a bummer)
> 
> - decrease and fine tune the airflow (is anyone using this at max airflow?) They could have used smaller tubes to pin point the airflow , think hadaly/skyline
> 
> - and a proper 510 driptip please
> 
> But its not my atty


Agree on the post holes, I did not even try the Pulse on my mech - went straight to the VT Inbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

I agree the airflow is a bit excessive full open but cut down to a single hole it is great so I'm not complaining.
The barrel is ridiculously tight. I took off the top o-ring and it is much better.
Very happy with this single coil RDA so far. It holds a ton of juice and the flavor is great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

So I only got mine yesterday and so far am loving it, even on my mech. Have an Alien coil at 0.16 and it fires nicely, albeit a bit hot at times.
The posts and coils coming into contact scare me a lot though - I guess if that did happen I suspect the coil might actually break / melt as opposed to the battery giving it?

Have any of you had issues with spit back? Mine is spitting like crazy, unsure whether its the wicking or the coil (never tried this coil before).
Perhaps lower it a tad?


----------



## JB1987

@PsyCLown , I'm running mine on the VT Inbox squonker and haven't had any spitback issues. Although it's a 2.5mm fused clapton at 0.55 ohms at 34 watts with only one airflow hole open on each side, don't know if that makes a difference. 

Once I figured out the perfect coil height positioning the flavour is extremely good on this dripper. 

I'm not too concerned about the posts though, I think 3mm ID and under should be perfectly safe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Looks like my coil might be a bit too tall. It's a 3mm coil, but still worries me. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------

